# Slick in Android Apps einsetzten



## Xym13 (26. Sep 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte wissen, ob es möglich ist Slick in einer Android App einzusetzten. Denn ich hab gerne für Spiele Slick eingesetzt und möchte nun auch gerne ein Spiel als Android App erstellen.

Also, falls jemand weiß wie das geht und vielleicht ein Beispiel oder Tutorial hat würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## kaetzacoatl (26. Sep 2012)

Slick benötigt die lwjgl Bibliotheken,
welche nativen Code benötigen.
Ich glaub nicht, dass es den auch
für Android gibt.


----------



## kaetzacoatl (26. Sep 2012)

ich hab da grad was gefunden:
Slick Forums &bull; View topic - Android + Slick
Vielleicht hilfst dir weiter.


----------



## Apo (27. Sep 2012)

Ja, es gibt, wie schon geschrieben, Slick-AE.
Ein großer Vorteil ist, dass du deinen Code so gut wie gar nicht umschreiben brauchst. Einen schönen Anfang findest du hier.

Ein paar Einschränkungen hast du leider doch. z.B. geht das eigene Erstellen von Bildern zur Laufzeit und dann mit dem Graphicsobjekt drauf zu zeichnen (noch) nicht.
Außerdem musst du wesentlich sparsamer mit deinen Ressourcen umgehen, denn die OutOfMemory Exception kommt sonst auf den Geräten schneller als man denkt.

Aber ich nutze Slick-AE selber und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Derzeit wird es aber nicht mehr von Kev weiterentwickelt, sondern von anderen fähigen Leuten. Wenn du die derzeit aktuellste Fassung (aber noch kein stable-version soweit ich beurteilen kann) haben willst, musst du dich hier dran orientieren.


----------



## Xym13 (27. Sep 2012)

Erstmal vielen Dank für den Link!

Doch irgendwie komme ich mit der Anleitung nicht zurecht.

Habe mir Slick AE von der Seite gedownloaded. In dem Ordner befindet sich aber recht viel und ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie ich dass alle in Eclipse richtig importiere.
Wie es in der Anleitung stand, wollte ich erstmal Slick-Adroid-Test ausführen. Habe ich über "Import" und "Existing Projects into Workspace" in Eclipse geholt. Dann kamen halt alle möglichen Fehler, da Slick und Slick AE fehlten. Die hatte ich dann genau so in Eclipse geholt und die Projekte aktualisiert. Tortzdem wurde noch an der Zeile:

```
start(new Puzzle(), 640, 480);
```
gemekert.

Wie binde ich jetzt Slick und Slick AE richtig ein?


----------



## Apo (27. Sep 2012)

Naja für das AndroidProjekt brauchst du nur die Slick Ae jar und natürlich die gdx-backend-android.jar und die gdx-backend-lwjgl-cut.jar. Lad dir am Besten das Demoprojekt von Mr. Kenkron runter und da ist alles drin was du benötigst und du kannst dich an der Ordnerstruktur orientieren.

Ansonsten brauchst du natürlich eine Extra-Startklasse für dein Android Projekt. Also eine Klasse die von SlickActivity erben muss. Aber das steht auch alles im Thread drin.


----------



## Xym13 (28. Sep 2012)

Das Demo Beispiel ist super!! Echt cool wie einfach es doch gehen kann.

Das Problem ist gerade nur, wenn ich das Spiel als Android App starten will bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung:

```
Invalid layout of java.lang.String at value
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  Internal Error (javaClasses.cpp:129), pid=1032, tid=4816
#  fatal error: Invalid layout of preloaded class
#
# JRE version: 7.0_07-b11
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (23.3-b01 mixed mode windows-x86 )
# Failed to write core dump. Minidumps are not enabled by default on client versions of Windows
#
# An error report file with more information is saved as:
# C:\Users\Jan\Desktop\SlickAEDemo-Android\hs_err_pid1032.log
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://bugreport.sun.com/bugreport/crash.jsp
#
```

Und mit

```
setContentView(R.layout.main);
```

ging es leider auch nicht.


----------

